# Nova SL Ultra?



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Does anyone have experience with these LEDs?

Nova SL Ultra









link

I have not seen them in person but am wondering how they compare in brightness to something like the whelen TIR 3. I am attracted to this Nova unit because it is so slim and and can mounted somewhere with a very low profile, but I have a feeling that it has 40LEDs to try to make up for a lack of intensity. I mean, I don't mind if they're not exactly as bright as the TIR3 but I don't want them to be like 1/10 as bright.

Any insight would be appreciated.

-Jer


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Yup. I've got them. They will blind you. There also easy to work with, self contained, durable and given their size easy to place. I'd put them up against anyone's led's. 

( I believe the reason for so many tiny surface mounted leds is that the unit can double for other uses and it's slimmer for different mounting applications. )


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are nice lights. My buddy has 4 of those on his dump truck. I bought 2 to put on a leaf box that goes on my dump but i never got around to installing them. I still have them brand new in the box plus a switch. Mine are AMBER.

$150 for the lights plus $20 for the switch. 2 3x4 style split face amber LED's. They are larger that those but the same width.

I'd most likely ship them for free. Here is a link to the exact lights i got and switch. They are the same type as those you pictured.

http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=20881&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=269

http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=18263&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=424


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, 

I'll probably get them and try mounting them discretely on my Tahoe. The only thing I don't like is that they don't have a sync cable like some of the whelens do, so I might wind up using a flasher, but I'll probably try them without it first and see if it bothers me, or how in sync they stay.

TLC, the lights you have look a good bit bigger than I'll be able to fit on my tahoe, but thanks for the offer, If I had something with a box I'd probably go for it.

-Jer


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

The leds you are asking about draw .2 amps. The TIR3's draw .65 amps. I would think the larger draw puts out more lumens. I have the TIR3's mounted on both plows and 2 facing forward on my truck. They are very bright and are completely waterproof and shockproof. I have a video of them on this forum also. The TIR3's are under $50 each.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

yep i use to have a pair in red there wicked bright


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

GripTruk;496076 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I'll probably get them and try mounting them discretely on my Tahoe. The only thing I don't like is that they don't have a sync cable like some of the whelens do, so I might wind up using a flasher, but I'll probably try them without it first and see if it bothers me, or how in sync they stay.
> 
> ...


Don't stare at them ... they will blind you. ( If only a picture could really catch how bright they are....)
For Sync make sure you hook the grounds together. I have 4 of them and at first it took a few minutes to switch each one to the proper pattern. Once that was done they have held and are as spot on together as anything else.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Well, i got 4 of the lights and sho-me 11.1032 micro switch/ strobe flash unit, I haven't gotten around to installing them yet but I did test them out in the house. I think the claims of blindness are a bit far fetched, but they are pretty bright, extremely directional but that was expected. The switch/flasher is nice and looks like it will be easy to install, and it indicates what kind of pattern the lights are flashing right on the switch.

One thing I thought about the Novas before purchasing was that they would have a little flex to them to be able to mount on a slightly curved surface, this is not true at all, they are completely rigid, I can not bend them at all and if I did I imagine they would break.

I'll update again when I get to the install.

-Jer


----------

